# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Welcome to the Oasis

## MadMonkey

*Welcome to the Oasis
*

The Oasis is a massive virtual reality simulation from the book Ready Player One by Ernest Cline. All of my dreams have been set in the Oasis for a while and it has inspired me to create a competition similar to the Easter egg hunt from the book and movie

The first person to obtain three hidden keys and then the golden egg in their dreams wins the competition. Keys and eggs can't be summoned. I am going to play the role of referee so I can't compete. (I also happen to have obtained the Robes of Anarok in my dreams recently which might be a bit OP.  ::chuckle::  )

Progress can be made over as many dreams as needed and the dreams need not be lucid. They also don't have to play out the same way as in the book or movie although that would be big bonus points. Post the dreams in the dream journal section and then link them in this thread.

To earn a key one must pass through a portal in a dream and then complete what ever challenges found there necessary to obtain a key. After doing this three times the dreamer still needs to obtain the egg by what ever means necessary other than summoning.

The competition starts now!


I hope we can all have a good time with this! There might be some fun to be had with claning. Just describe what your avatars look like so you might have a chance of meeting up along the way.

One fun thing to do is to reach up your hands and feel the headset that's there. Trust me, it's there!

----------


## Hilary

[Moved from Lucid & Non-Lucid Games to Lucid Challenges as per OP's request]

Sounds like a neat idea. Good luck to those who are competing.  :smiley:  I will add that RP1 is a GREAT book.  ::thumbup::

----------


## FryingMan

Didn't realize RP1 was a book, I believe I watched the movie.   I just started reading it, I'll see if it is inspiring for dreaming  :smiley:

----------

